# Who here drives with a dashcam?



## Sdavids1212 (Jun 10, 2015)

Little backstory: I just bought a dashcam for my car, and I couldn't be more pleased. I had a lady a few months back run a red light, crash into me and try to sue me, so I figured I would cover my bases the best I could. I have two HD cameras that constantly roll, one front and one aimed out the back window. They also record if somebody hits my car when I am parked, adding a further layer of security. 

For me, having them is nice just from the piece of mind aspect. 

Does anybody else here drive with one? If so, what kind do you have and do you think it was worth the money?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/search/8301198/?q=Dashcam&o=date


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Sdavids1212 said:


> Little backstory: I just bought a dashcam for my car, and I couldn't be more pleased. I had a lady a few months back run a red light, crash into me and try to sue me, so I figured I would cover my bases the best I could. I have two HD cameras that constantly roll, one front and one aimed out the back window. They also record if somebody hits my car when I am parked, adding a further layer of security.
> 
> For me, having them is nice just from the piece of mind aspect.
> 
> Does anybody else here drive with one? If so, what kind do you have and do you think it was worth the money?


Yup. Two items that every Uber driver MUST have

Dual channel dash cam
Commercial livery insurance policy
Heading out to drive without either of these is just asking for *major *trouble down the road, no pun intended.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> Yup. Two items that every Uber driver MUST have
> 
> Dual channel dash cam
> Commercial livery insurance policy
> Heading out to drive without either of these is just asking for *major *trouble down the road, no pun intended.


Sdavids... like backdash said... use the search. There are several threads on this topic.

Blind driver- Neither of those are 'musts'. I have a forward-facing cam with audio. Works fine. I definitely recommend people getting some sort of cam, but not blowing several hundred on one.

90%+ drivers cannot justify a commercial livery policy. Most are $6,000/year. The best bet for most drivers is to ensure you have a policy that covers you while not ridesharing and doesn't while you are. You also need one that will not drop you if they find out. Besides that, just do not fare-troll and you will be fine.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> Sdavids... like backdash said... use the search. There are several threads on this topic.
> 
> Blind driver- Neither of those are 'musts'. I have a forward-facing cam with audio. Works fine. I definitely recommend people getting some sort of cam, but not blowing several hundred on one.
> 
> 90%+ drivers cannot justify a commercial livery policy. Most are $6,000/year. The best bet for most drivers is to ensure you have a policy that covers you while not ridesharing and doesn't while you are. You also need one that will not drop you if they find out. Besides that, just do not fare-troll and you will be fine.


While we appreciate your optimistic view, Kingo9, your naivete could be very dangerous.

And why the heck would anyone NOT get a dual channel dashcam? That just seems silly and pointless. How on earth would you defend yourself on a charge of inappropriate behavior? Keep in mind Uber always sides with the pax, never the driver.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I am not naive at all on this topic. I spent over a month looking into insurance, taxes, depreciation, fares, surge, etc. before driving with a TNC. I bet if you asked 100 drivers, maybe 10 of them would understand the insurance and are at major risk. Those people are naive (well, foolish really.) I do understand the risks. Saying everyone needs commercial livery insurance is asinine. If this is your 100% full time job, then probably a good idea, but most people on here do this part time. $6,000 more or less is not possible for a great deal of us. I know my insurance policy and I am covered and have it in writing. 

As for the cam, I have had it for 2.5 years, long before ubering. Then, all dual cams were expensive and terrible. Now I am sure they are better, but they are still expensive. As for mine, I have audio inside, but really, I am WAYYYY more concerned about what happens outside my car than inside of it.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I am not naive at all on this topic. I spent over a month looking into insurance, taxes, depreciation, fares, surge, etc. before driving with a TNC. I bet if you asked 100 drivers, maybe 10 of them would understand the insurance and are at major risk. Those people are naive (well, foolish really.) I do understand the risks. Saying everyone needs commercial livery insurance is asinine. If this is your 100% full time job, then probably a good idea, but most people on here do this part time. $6,000 more or less is not possible for a great deal of us. I know my insurance policy and I am covered and have it in writing.
> 
> As for the cam, I have had it for 2.5 years, long before ubering. Then, all dual cams were expensive and terrible. Now I am sure they are better, but they are still expensive. As for mine, I have audio inside, but really, I am WAYYYY more concerned about what happens outside my car than inside of it.


If I were a religious person I'd pray for your safety.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> If I were a religious person I'd pray for your safety.


I bet you I am in the top 5% of drivers who is even aware of insurance issues. I bet less than 1% of TNC drivers have a commercial policy, so many others need your agnostic prayers then.

Are you the guy down the street who has 5 years of food, water & supplies for when doomsday comes?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Kongo, either let it go or tell blind driver he's right and apologize for being wrong. 

You'll get nowhere with the guy simply because you don't see things his way.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Kongo, either let it go or tell blind driver he's right and apologize for being wrong.
> 
> You'll get nowhere with the guy simply because you don't see things his way.


I thought we were having fun?!


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I bet you I am in the top 5% of drivers who is even aware of insurance issues. I bet less than 1% of TNC drivers have a commercial policy, so many others need your agnostic prayers then.
> 
> Are you the guy down the street who has 5 years of food, water & supplies for when doomsday comes?


No, I'm the guy down the street with the nice lawn, the clean cars, and the gorgeous wife. Why do you ask?

Who said I was agnostic?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Did I say Kongo?


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Did I say Kongo?


I'm into it!


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Kongo, either let it go or tell blind driver he's right and apologize for being wrong.
> 
> You'll get nowhere with the guy simply because you don't see things his way.


What can I say? When I'm guy's right, he's right.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Did I say Kongo?


You did. I laughed, too.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> You did. I laughed, too.


I'm still trying to stop laughing from this one:



Blind Driver said:


> No, I'm the guy down the street with the nice lawn, the clean cars, and the gorgeous wife. Why do you ask?


Priceless!


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

All jokes aside... you are right that having a commercial policy offers the most peace of mind and covers you and not Uber and Lyfts shitty policy with miles of red tape. It just doesn't make sense for a vast majority of TNC drivers who are doing 50-100 rides per month. If I was doing this full time and it was my livelihood it would be a necessary expense.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Sdavids1212 said:


> Little backstory: I just bought a dashcam for my car, and I couldn't be more pleased. I had a lady a few months back run a red light, crash into me and try to sue me, so I figured I would cover my bases the best I could. I have two HD cameras that constantly roll, one front and one aimed out the back window. They also record if somebody hits my car when I am parked, adding a further layer of security.
> 
> For me, having them is nice just from the piece of mind aspect.
> 
> Does anybody else here drive with one? If so, what kind do you have and do you think it was worth the money?


Front facing GoPro recording on a 20-min loop.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> All jokes aside... you are right that having a commercial policy offers the most peace of mind and covers you and not Uber and Lyfts shitty policy with miles of red tape. It just doesn't make sense for a vast majority of TNC drivers who are doing 50-100 rides per month. If I was doing this full time and it was my livelihood it would be a necessary expense.


What this means, of course, is that if drivers truly understood what they were getting into, many would understand it's simply not worth the risk and would opt instead for a part-time gig at Home Depot.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

The risk factor is up to each driver. Understanding the risk is another. Unfortunately, most drivers are ignorant of the risks. If home depot let's me punch a clock whenever I feel, I'm in!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Im sorry but I need to get this out of my system.

KONGO
KONGO
KONGO

and
KONGO

OK all done


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

"Come with me now!"


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm planning on getting one, just other budget priorities are getting in the way.  The one I'm looking at is fairly well hidden so I don't need to take it out after parking for the day, and it records front and rear views of the car. Doesn't have infrared LED for inside the car tho....

Edit... here's the model: 
Spy Tec K1S Dual Car Dash Cam


----------



## Pier28 (Jun 8, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Front facing GoPro recording on a 20-min loop.


Using an action camera has a dashcam long term is not recommended. The large battery will fail after constant charge/discharge cycles, and can balloon up from the direct sun or parked car heat. It's also not very stealthy or meant to be permanently installed as an always on set it and forget it DVR appliance.

All the quality dashcam products will have a super capacitor rather than a battery. (and you rely on the car power) The purpose of a battery or capacitor is so the last file segment being recorded at the time of a major accident is gracefully close/written to the memory card. (and not corrupted)



80002 said:


> I'm planning on getting one, just other budget priorities are getting in the way. The one I'm looking at is fairly well hidden so I don't need to take it out after parking for the day, and it records front and rear views of the car. Doesn't have infrared LED for inside the car tho....
> 
> Edit... here's the model:
> Spy Tec K1S Dual Car Dash Cam


K1S has low bitrate, and terrible audio. (you won't be able to hear anything, I'm talking 1 out of 10 performance) 
The night quality is way below average as well, you won't be able to read license plates or make out facial details.

Check out the dual channel, *Panorama X2* or get two independent Street Guardian *SGZC12RC*. 
(both have 5-second pre-buffered motion detection, extreme temp super capacitors, and excellent night quality) 
You can also use memory cards up to 512GB.

I use two SGZC12RC in my own personal car. (about as discreet as it gets) Here are some photos.
https://forum.dashcamtalk.com/threads/sg9665gc-or-sgzc12rc.11749/#post-151433

If you don't need or want dual channel, but need a single front camera with outstanding night performance, check out the *SG9665GC *or *SGZC12SG*


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting one but all the places here want atleast $100 just to install and they're asking if they can punch a hole or two in my car's interior in order to do it so...ehh maybe not.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Black Box G1wc with a capacitor instead of a battery which is good in areas where there is a lot of heat. 
Batteries degrade internally, leak, or even explode in real high temps like here in Vegas... something to consider. 
All of the cars that the company I'm with have cams but I'd have to look closely to see what they use. 
They have a button on the bottom that you can hit and it takes 20 secs of video both forward and rear. Ten seconds before an impact of event and after. 
It automatically uploads any incidents every time I pull in to get gas.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I just installed one about a month ago.
$120 front facing and rear mounted on the mirror to record the pax for safety.

Now I drive with it on even on personal time. I love it and am happier than Michael Jackson at a Harry Potter book signing (RIP)

I wouldn't mind upgrading to one that is about $300 that has a connector for my vehicle computer and can show if my blinker was on, speed, brake light engaged, etc...


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pier28 said:


> K1S has low bitrate, and terrible audio. (you won't be able to hear anything, I'm talking 1 out of 10 performance)
> The night quality is way below average as well, you won't be able to read license plates or make out facial details.
> 
> Check out the dual channel, *Panorama X2* or get two independent Street Guardian *SGZC12RC*.
> (both have 5-second pre-buffered motion detection, extreme temp super capacitors, and excellent night quality)


I appreciate the recommendations. My understanding is that the k1s has an older processor or something along those lines, hence the quality issues. The nice thing about the k1s is the stealth and the dual channel. I'm not that worried about audio, but of course it'd be great to have good audio and good dual channel...

I watched 



 in 1080P setting and I agree, the night is very good. I wish the size was smaller, so I'm looking at the SG9665GC now, but already I see the night quality is not as good as the X2


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

Would any of you guys ( Kingo9 Blind Driver DexNex Backdash Sdavids1212 ) be interested in beta testing our brand new mobile dash cam app called: Nexar? It basically does everything a regular dash cam does but also allows users to rate the drivers around him. It's free and can really save you a lot of headaches! Lmk if you'd be interested and as always, safe travels 

Shai


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

ShaiKnecht said:


> Would any of you guys ( Kingo9 Blind Driver DexNex Backdash Sdavids1212 ) be interested in beta testing our brand new mobile dash cam app called: Nexar? It basically does everything a regular dash cam does but also allows users to rate the drivers around him. It's free and can really save you a lot of headaches! Lmk if you'd be interested and as always, safe travels
> 
> Shai


oh and ReviTULize and 80002 same goes for you guys


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nah...
I have dedicated dash cam and I'll continue to use 40 years of driving to "rate" the drivers around me.
But thanks for asking.

However, if you want compensate me for helping you get your product off the ground I may be interested.


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Nah...
> I have dedicated dash cam and I'll continue to use 40 years of driving to "rate" the drivers around me.
> But thanks for asking.
> 
> However, if you want compensate me for helping you get your product off the ground I may be interested.


lol no thats ok, but I respect the "40 years" rating system too  stay safe! Peace


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

ShaiKnecht said:


> Would any of you guys ( Kingo9 Blind Driver DexNex Backdash Sdavids1212 ) be interested in beta testing our brand new mobile dash cam app called: Nexar? It basically does everything a regular dash cam does but also allows users to rate the drivers around him. It's free and can really save you a lot of headaches! Lmk if you'd be interested and as always, safe travels
> 
> Shai


Hi Shai, sure I would be happy to beta your app.. I currently run a dashcam app on iphone 5s


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Hi Shai, sure I would be happy to beta your app.. I currently run a dashcam app on iphone 5s


Sweet! Thanks Uberamstel! I'm kinda new to UP and I can't share links or email addresses yet so how do I share anything with you?


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

ShaiKnecht said:


> Sweet! Thanks Uberamstel! I'm kinda new to UP and I can't share links or email addresses yet so how do I share anything with you?


I found your website and registered there.. There is a way to send private messages on this forum, I'm sure it is explained somewhere in detail


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> I found your website and registered there.. There is a way to send private messages on this forum, I'm sure it is explained somewhere in detail


Thanks for signing up! Appreciate the help!


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I'm in ShaiKnecht


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ShaiKnecht said:


> oh and ReviTULize and 80002 same goes for you guys


Rate the drivers around me...please explain


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

I picked up a G1W a year ago after a minor fender bender (their fault, but they lied). Probably one of the best full HD quality cameras despite being $50. Records 9 (or 16 hours, I forget) hours continuously.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cansonic310. Awesome night vision, 1080p, versatile, programable resolution and toggle on/ off interior audio. 20 hours recording time on sandisc extreme mini sd. easily transfer all data to my ext 3TB HD. $85 amazon


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I'm in ShaiKnecht


Woohoo! I still cant't send links or emails but if you Google getnexar you'll see us as the top result


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Rate the drivers around me...please explain


Say if someone cuts you off or is driving recklessly, what can you do now other than flip them the finger or curse under your breath? Rating a driver allows all Nexar users to be aware of the potentially dangerous (and safe) drivers around them!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber drivers are forced to keep the Uber app in the foreground. The app logs them out automatically after 3 minutes if not.
It's a neat idea, but not sure it's ideal for Uber drivers


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's the dashcam we're using (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) ... it is extremely low profile with dual cam and Clifford Chong it has a cigarette lighter plugin so you don't have to pay for install. *however, we have 1 car with hardwired dashcam and other using cig lighter option. Plus it has GPS for speed & location ... though no way to connect to car computer


----------



## ShaiKnecht (May 7, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber drivers are forced to keep the Uber app in the foreground. The app logs them out automatically after 3 minutes if not.
> It's a neat idea, but not sure it's ideal for Uber drivers


That's really interesting, I didn't know that at all. Does that happen only on the Uber iPhones or even on your personal ones too?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ShaiKnecht said:


> That's really interesting, I didn't know that at all. Does that happen only on the Uber iPhones or even on your personal ones too?


Either. It's part of the core UberPartner app.


----------



## Sarah Glazer (Jun 23, 2015)

ShaiKnecht said:


> Woohoo! I still cant't send links or emails but if you Google getnexar you'll see us as the top result


cool


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I drive with a dash cam. A lot of passengers are curious about it, and after I told them about they say they felt safer with it and it's a good idea.


----------



## 80002 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Here's the dashcam we're using (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) ... it is extremely low profile with dual cam and Clifford Chong it has a cigarette lighter plugin so you don't have to pay for install. *however, we have 1 car with hardwired dashcam and other using cig lighter option. Plus it has GPS for speed & location ... though no way to connect to car computer


Nice camera. Too bad demo footage on youtube shows choppiness. I'm sure sooner or later I'll wish I just had one period instead of trying to shop the best one.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You can pick up a falcon zero for $100 shipped on ebay with an SD card, just ordered one today, it's worth the piece of mind at this point.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

80002 said:


> Nice camera. Too bad demo footage on youtube shows choppiness.


Here's another video for the same camera ... not choppy on my end -
the reason I gave the Amazon link (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) is the dashcam is $100 cheaper on Amazon ... primary difference between Amazon (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) and the Dash Cam store ... is Amazon has cig lighter cord and Dash Cam Store version is hardwired to car * I use multiple cars so the Amazon version made more sense for me


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

80002 said:


> Nice camera. Too bad demo footage on youtube shows choppiness. I'm sure sooner or later I'll wish I just had one period instead of trying to shop the best one.


I looked at that one and was told that the rear facing cam is fixed. I wanted to be able to place mine anywhere in the vehicle.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Sdavids1212 said:


> Little backstory: I just bought a dashcam for my car, and I couldn't be more pleased. I had a lady a few months back run a red light, crash into me and try to sue me, so I figured I would cover my bases the best I could. I have two HD cameras that constantly roll, one front and one aimed out the back window. They also record if somebody hits my car when I am parked, adding a further layer of security.
> 
> For me, having them is nice just from the piece of mind aspect.
> 
> Does anybody else here drive with one? If so, what kind do you have and do you think it was worth the money?


I just use an ipod 4th gen 8g(the first one that takes video). Bought at gamestop for $45. Takes 2 hours at a time then hit record again. Delete at end of day if nutin happens.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I looked at that one and was told that the rear facing cam is fixed


yep ... it is fixed. But it is the lowest profile dashcam out there ... very handy when you're not trying attract too much police enforcement attention. Additionally, I have mine placed on the right side of the rearview mirror ... so it records all pax and the rear window - http://amzn.to/1GpFkUK


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sarah Glazer said:


> cool


POST # 47/Sarah Glazer: WHOA!
Since when has the
Global Menace landed in Israel ?

Excuse my Surprise having Over-
whelmed my Manners. "Ahoy!"
and Welcome to UP.Net Forums.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Here's another video for the same camera ... not choppy on my end -
> the reason I gave the Amazon link (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) is the dashcam is $100 cheaper on Amazon ... primary difference between Amazon (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) and the Dash Cam store ... is Amazon has cig lighter cord and Dash Cam Store version is hardwired to car * I use multiple cars so the Amazon version made more sense for me


POST #51/Ziggy : Thanks for the detailed
Dashcam explanation and
YouTubed Video. I like the Power Corded
option. Can't adequately understand
the Benefits of Nexar, except as a Danger-
ous Distraction. A helpful comment on
Magazine? Article, said would Guarantee
a Ticket. No Android yet, kills it for me.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Can't adequately understand
> the Benefits of Nexar, except as a Danger-
> ous Distraction


Agreed. No way, I'm going to start "tagging" people while driving down the road ... definitely dangerous and likely will get you ticket. Last thing I want to be doing is driving next to someone using Nexar ... sounds like an accident waiting to happen. When Waze GPS first came on the scene circa 2010 ... people could ping your car to "chat" with you ... I removed Waze after a handful of chat requests - thankfully Waze doesn't do that anymore; but it still left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Hi Shai, sure I would be happy to beta your app.. I currently run a dashcam app on iphone 5s


POST # 33 /Uberamstel: Great to "run
into" You again!
I'll await Your Review of App from Israel.

Even better, why not ThreadStart with
The Benefits of a Dashcam App for the
uh...er...Less Hip Drivers in the Forum.
I'd expect to find it in Technology. Not
sure why the OP selected Advice ?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Agreed. No way, I'm going to start "tagging" people while driving down the road ... definitely dangerous and likely will get you ticket. Last thing I want to be doing is driving next to someone using Nexar ... sounds like an accident waiting to happen. When Waze GPS first came on the scene circa 2010 ... people could ping your car to "chat" with you ... I removed Waze after a handful of chat requests - thankfully Waze doesn't do that anymore; but it still left a sour taste in my mouth.


I would assume chat was meant for jams. But idiots, of course, f'd that up. You can turn that off if you want, now


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> You can turn that off if you want, now


yep ... but I've since moved on to more reliable sat nav gps. Besides, too many kiddies playing with the "saw a cop" button for my liking. I still have it on the phone, but rarely use it ...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> yep ... but I've since moved on to more reliable sat nav gps. Besides, too many kiddies playing with the "saw a cop" button for my liking. I still have it on the phone, but rarely use it ...


Fyi, you can turn that off too. But i get it


----------



## Dena Porter (May 18, 2015)

Here is the dashcam I use: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E976X4W/?tag=ubne0c-20 I get strange reactions to it sometimes. "What is that?" "It's a Dashcam" "Why do you have it?" I think the reason should be obvious why I have it. After I explain it's for security I usually get a 'that's smart'. A couple of times people have reacted uncomfortably, but it's my car, my safety, so the dashcam stays and stays on.
'.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Dena Porter said:


> Here is the dashcam I use: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E976X4W/?tag=ubne0c-20 I get strange reactions to it sometimes. "What is that?" "It's a Dashcam" "Why do you have it?" I think the reason should be obvious why I have it. After I explain it's for security I usually get a 'that's smart'. A couple of times people have reacted uncomfortably, but it's my car, my safety, so the dashcam stays and stays on.
> '.


I chose one without a screen. Daytime, I display a "dashcam in use" image. Nighttime, they think its a radar detector or something...don't even ask about it


----------



## q1911 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> yep ... it is fixed. But it is the lowest profile dashcam out there ... very handy when you're not trying attract too much police enforcement attention. Additionally, I have mine placed on the right side of the rearview mirror ... so it records all pax and the rear window


What size SD card are you running and how long do you get on it?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

We're running a 32GB card in our dash cam (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b) and we're getting about 18 hours with it; though we swap cards out daily, keep 'em for 3 days CYA and then we use them over again. *we're not actually driving for 18 hours; but we've had a 12 hour day and there was still lots of room left on the 32GB card. **the dash cam comes with an 8GB card (http://amzn.to/1LcQS4b)


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Any Chicago drivers know the legalities about having cams in cars? Like do I have to have a written notice somewhere in car about cam.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I think in most states it's the "as long as one person knows(you)" kind of thing. But I would check.
I advertise it during the day so people don't feel uncomfortable... But I don't work days that often. Otherwise...it's uberAfterDark


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 33 /Uberamstel: Great to "run
> into" You again!
> I'll await Your Review of App from Israel.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the app, haven't heard a thing yet, I just might do the threadstart thingy but only when I think it really adds value and is not replicating what is already available


----------

